# RWC, anyone



## Il Vecchio (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi from a newbie,

Has anyone any information on an Austrian framebuilder called RWC? :o

I have a RWC "Champion" lightweight, with Campagnolo Valentino, Weinmann 750's, Mavic old-logo tubular rims, large flange hubs with wingnuts, etc. Just have never seen any information on RWC at all...


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 17, 2009)

sounds like a nice bike. would like  to see some picks of it.


----------

